# Underground sea container grow room!



## azuma (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

First of let me start by saying im ALWAYS thinkin about the possibilities for an underground grow room.
Do you think a sea container like the one below would support 1-1.5metres of soil & grass ontop of it?
Maybe you would have to put reinforcements inside im not sure, but it seems like an interesting concept to me.

Thanks!


----------



## Therellas (Oct 21, 2008)

YES. 

Or even buried into the side of a hill , mound ect. 
Having it buried is cool because of higher relative temps.
I guess they are selling these in some countries with installed windows and picket fences.


----------



## azuma (Oct 21, 2008)

hahaha yeah i can see that too, thanks for the fast reply xD


----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 21, 2008)

From experience they work wonderfully well, especially with a shed on top of it with a trap door so you can just pop out to the "shed" to get access.

Only downside is the digging and what to do with all the dirt you need to remove to stick the thing into the ground, its no easy task!!! 


It has been done tho


----------



## Therellas (Oct 21, 2008)

TRICKKY said:


> trap door so you can just pop out to the "shed" to get access.


 THAT would be badass.


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Oct 21, 2008)

You people need to lay off the reefer a little bit...


----------



## Therellas (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not.

Either way it works and its got to be one of the hardest set ups for undesirables to find.

Seriously tho Azuma getting the thing in the ground in the first place is a nightmare!


----------



## Therellas (Oct 21, 2008)

TRICKKY said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Either way it works and its got to be one of the hardest set ups for undesirables to find.
> 
> Seriously tho Azuma getting the thing in the ground in the first place is a nightmare!


if you had access to a backhoe you could have it in the ground in an aftternoon.mang.


----------



## pumbooris (Oct 21, 2008)

what about ventalation???? you would almost have to put a shed on top just so you could run air vents in and out of the thing but it would be pretty frickin awsome to have tho!!!


----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure what a Backhoe is???

1.5 ton mini digger will do the job. £100 a day in my neck of the woods.

Suggestions for where to put the dirt you dig out?


----------



## Therellas (Oct 21, 2008)

TRICKKY said:


> Not sure what a Backhoe is???
> 
> 1.5 ton mini digger will do the job. £100 a day in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Suggestions for where to put the dirt you dig out?


yeah a minidigger.


----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 21, 2008)

Very good!


----------



## Therellas (Oct 21, 2008)

this is a backhoe.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Oct 21, 2008)

it would be pretty damn sweet to have one of those thigns as ur underground op, but it would be a bitch to setup, digging that huge hole, and then cutting holes in the walls for ventilation and running electricity to it, and keeping people from being like "why the hell is he digging a big hole and putting that big steel container in there?" unless ur not by anyone, if u arent than u can just use the dirt to make some sort dirt track, like some mini ramps.


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 21, 2008)

You could get rid the dirt Shawshank Redemtion style


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sometimes you can find places wanting fill dirt for construction sites. Try checking with some local builders or just stop by a construction site and talk to somebody about where to get rid of all that dirt, and I think this is an awesome idea!!!!
Kudos to you my fellow, growing friend!!!!


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 21, 2008)

if i lived out in the country i would definitely look more into this. could easily be done.


----------



## sleeper05 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its already been done around here. But was caught. He ran a backhoe at night and put 2 train cars underground. Had trucks hauling the dirt away and everything. Someone had too big a mouth though and he didn't get it going or nothin.


----------



## That Smell (Oct 21, 2008)

Air vents are required. What if it rains? Still using a ton of electricity. Expensive as fuck. Thought about it myself however.


----------



## cseidler420 (Oct 21, 2008)

That Smell said:


> Air vents are required. What if it rains? Still using a ton of electricity. Expensive as fuck. Thought about it myself however.


why would this use more electricity than a normal grow room of the same size? and this is obviously not for someone who is strapped for cash. A venting system could easily be disguised as a bush or something else and the rain would have no affect if it was properly sealed as it should be.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 22, 2008)

You can get "Rain cap vents" for roofing that are perfect for what you are looking for. just put it half a foot above ground to minimize any water intake.

I'd be careful about this grow..
During the winter, if it snows where you are, you may find that the heat the box gives off causes the snow on top to melt, making a square of melted snow in the rest of un-melted snow, big give-away.

Good luck to you on this grow..


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 22, 2008)

ha yeah never thought about that. guess you'd have to put a good sized shed over the whole thing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 22, 2008)

I know a fellow who has done such a thing. he bought TWO sea land (used about 2500 each), Buried one (it only took 4 hours with a large rented backhoe (he chained and dragged the box into the hole). He then placed the second one right on top and then sealed the two together with epoxy. He torched a trap door through both units in the far back corner of the top unit, and installed two fans, one below and one above. The exhaust from the top unit was diverted down and out through the side of the top container near the floor and piped through the dirt to camo his heat loss. He wired it up and used the left over dirt to make a half hill all around the unit and then planted tall native grasses throughout. You couldn't see the thing from more than thirty feet away. he had a nursery so he kept a lot of his equipment in the top container. He kept a 10 foot straight ladder hanging on the wall of the top unit so in and out was quick and concealed.

Hope this helps.

P.S. don't forget to anchor the top one in regardless of the epoxy and dirt sides. better safe than sorry.

out.


It worked perfectly.


----------



## azuma (Oct 22, 2008)

Woah so many replies!
Im glad other people have thought this out as much as i have hahaha.
Thats interesting about the snow but im in western australia and it never snows here, so im safe there haha.


----------



## Therellas (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## scruffmcgruff (Oct 25, 2008)

azuma said:


> Do you think a sea container like the one below would support 1-1.5metres of soil & grass ontop of it?
> Maybe you would have to put reinforcements inside im not sure,



I saw on this website below 2 shipping containers that held up a concrete bridge, i think you would be fine with a couple meters of soil
Real Estate Blog - How strong is a shipping container home?


----------



## oahugrown (Oct 25, 2008)

i already had this same idea, just waiting to get $ to follow through. mine involved runing the exhaust from the room far away so the heat wont be anywhere near underground room. I am definetly going to weld some reinforcement bars on the walls and ceiling. It may also be a good idea to get a descolent piece of land(owning it would be best) to do it at, and run generators for the power. for the entrence, i would make it under a rock that slides and do the same for where the exhaust comes out....funny we all thought about this before.


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Oct 26, 2008)

whatapothead said:


> ha yeah never thought about that. guess you'd have to put a good sized shed over the whole thing.


i gotta root cellar like this. its made of rocks instead. there is a building above it too. it never gets above 60 degrees and never freezes.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 26, 2008)

lol... "sea container" --- how would you vent a sea container?


----------



## thelastpirate (Oct 26, 2008)

cseidler420 said:


> why would this use more electricity than a normal grow room of the same size? and this is obviously not for someone who is strapped for cash. A venting system could easily be disguised as a bush or something else and the rain would have no affect if it was properly sealed as it should be.


Some variations of this have already been done more than a few times, so it's definately do-able. I'd say one could get it done, and done well, for around 10K. You'd have to do it by yourself, and getting it level could be a long story, but definately doable. As has been pointed out, The biggest problem you'll face will be nosy assed neighbors. Back in the 70's you could have called it a survivalist fall out shelter. I guess storm/tornado shelter would work these days. Either way, once it was deep in the ground, about the ONLY way you could get caught would be that you told someone.



FLOWER PIMP said:


> i gotta root cellar like this. its made of rocks instead. there is a building above it too. it never gets above 60 degrees and never freezes.


You put a couple of 1K lights in there and that will cure those 60 degree temps!! It surely wont ever freeze then!!!


----------



## azuma (Oct 26, 2008)

scruffmcgruff said:


> I saw on this website below 2 shipping containers that held up a concrete bridge, i think you would be fine with a couple meters of soil
> Real Estate Blog - How strong is a shipping container home?


Firstly id like to thank everyone for replyin! but HUGE Thanks to you kind sir for this post! REP!!!!!


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 26, 2008)

you ought to think about moisture. power and accessability. i wasted a fortune playing this game.


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 26, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> you ought to think about moisture. power and accessability. i wasted a fortune playing this game.


What happened with you budsmoker


----------



## azuma (Oct 26, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> What happened with you budsmoker


agreed sounds interesting!


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

dont think it would stand up to a meter of dirt on top of it. then when that dirt gets water logged it will weigh how much


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know about that "anotherchance". Those darn things are built to be transported many many times. They are TOUGH and if you look at cargo ships, they stack one on top of another. I don't think a meter of dirt would be any problem at all. 


out.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

ya but the weight is born on the corners and not spread out across the surface. they hold over 50,000 lbs on the corners and much more but the rest of it i dont know about. it would be a bitch to find out too late that you where wrong. DOH


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL, maybe ur right, but if you look at them, they are strengthened all over. Besides, I don't think a meter of dirt weighs that much per sq.inch. The dirt's weight should be evenly spread out so no one spot is heavier than the next.

That being said, it wouldn't take much welding to beef up the center if one was that worried. I'll bet a simple phone call to Sealand would get you how many PSI's the container can handle. I'll bet it's a lot.


out.


out.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

i bet they cant even tell you that


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 26, 2008)

Being that MILLIONS are out there in use makes me think they didn't just guess at how much they could withstand. I'll bet they know EXACTLY. 


out.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

then you should be able to find out what you want to know with google


----------



## Antikz (Oct 26, 2008)

You cold get one of those generators that uses electricity to make electricity like what they offer in one of those subterranean homes, i hear if u get one the electric company will make you hook it up to the line because they are entitled to mooch the extra energy!


----------



## homerdog (Oct 27, 2008)

These things sell for 1000-$1500 in my area. I look at them with a smile every time I seem em. No reason this couldn't be installed in a week end (not including room set up). I agree a shed over it would make venting really easy. I want water lines in mine! Draining will be the trick, I guess do a bed of rock, that solves the leveling part too. That link to the container house thing gave me some wicked inspiration for a cheap vacation house.


----------



## homerdog (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick search yielded "These heavy-gauge steel containers are so strongeach is designed to carry 57,000 pounds". I don't think a few tons of dirt would bother them any.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 27, 2008)

Gosh, I hope you didn't have to 'google" that!! 

A meter of dirt per sq. inch isnt that much weight at all. Good luck!!!


out.


----------



## techgrower (Oct 27, 2008)

check this out before you decide to dig a big ass hole that will definitly raise eyebrows. YouTube - Marijuana Documentary Part 5 He probably didnt think he would get caught either. Its at the 1:20 mark.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

i watched on myth busters them burying one of the guys for some demo and i think you may be underestimating that weight


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, here's what you do. Take a 1"pvc pipe one meter long and fill it with dirt and wet it completely for the sake of this discussion. Weigh it minus the weight of the pipe and Viola, you have how much weight is placed upon that container STEEL top per sq. inch.

Not an issue. 

I'll spend a night in it during a tropical storm any time. 


out.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

make the call first dude so we wont be calling you flatdude


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 27, 2008)

Before any one anal  posts to me that a 1' pvc pipe is not equal to a square inch, I am fully aware of that. I just figured that "anotherchance" would more likely have a piece of 1inch PVC as opposed to a 1 inch square pipe. Actually a variance of safety is built into the PVC equation being that it will contain more dirt. 


out.


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe a cubic meter of soil equals one ton.(3'3"=1 Meter)


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

MrJDGaF said:


> I believe a cubic meter of soil equals one ton.(3'3&quot;=1 Meter)


 then add water


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 27, 2008)

Water is roughly 1 Kilogram per Litre, but I couldn't say how much would be absorbed by the soil for sure, I would guess allowing 1.5 tons per cubic meter would be enough.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 27, 2008)

Should be no problem for steel. 


out.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

there is zero reason to think that the steel not used in structural support will be as strong as you think it will be just cause you would like it to be


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

ill tell you right now.
your not gonna do it !
it is a nice pipe dream though ....

new challange !, find a thread on here where someone has talked about doing this ... and actually DID IT


----------



## Blunted1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Box grow.......


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

Blunted1 said:


> Box grow.......


nice, is there a thread with details ??


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

no room to move in there


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

seems to me if you have to asking about doing it .... your not the guy who will do it.

the guy who will already has his mind made up and burried a container before you could start a new thread on doing it


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

im for it in a way that doesn't lead to a collapse is all im saying


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, last time I post about it. It's been done to death. 

I think I found your problem anotherchance. I went back and read ur early posts. The sealands do not bear the weight on the corners only. It is already designed to accept the weight evenly. While certainly the corners are reinforced, the design none the less is for the weight to be spread out evenly, and rightfully so. I'm done.


out.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

ok dude good luck with that. are you gonna keep us in the loop?


----------



## Blow (Oct 27, 2008)

Any concerns on the GROUND GLOWING just incase the BIRDS fly by? Just dig a whole for the seeds!


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

just tell them that you have hot shit!


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

there will have to be a hot spot some where i would assume


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 27, 2008)

yea that would be sweet, but youd have to be like the mythbusters or something to pull that off


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 27, 2008)

You want something like this: Shipping Containers

Someone in the USA must be knocking these out, if not then someone on RIU might want to start a new business.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

there are so many containers piling up here alot of folks are trying to figure out what to do with them


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 27, 2008)

Blunted1 said:


> Box grow.......



I give them points for concept. But really, I could get more yield off 1/2 the tables (same amount of lights) by putting more clones / sq ft. You'd actually be able to walk in there too! novel idea huh?


----------



## Antikz (Oct 27, 2008)

I read on the net about a company that comercially builds 300 ft deep subterranean homes equipped with hvac and underground generators. These generators make electricity from electricity and are totally self contained! like a battery powered alternator or generator. technicly you could pedal a bike hooked up to an alternator and make electricity but the secret is in the lithium batery. My theory is u may be able to hook something up to a wind mill or sumtin! where i live nobody would even second guess and even if they did i know some1 in every department!


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 27, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> What happened with you budsmoker


about april 2007 year i sunk 2 40 footers and a generator, make no mistake even old patched rusted containers are expensive, The generator selected was powered by Diesel. The cost of purchase and Excavation, and generator was nearly 40k. usd. Both containers had to be craned into place, lots of questions. 

the generator was used with 85 hours and still brought 10,500.00 plus shipping. 

underground you could still hear the motor, under load the fuel was about 1.7 gallons of fuel a hour. (18000 watts was burnin) the lead acid backup was used and less than perfect. It was 24 deep cell batterys providing a mere 1.4 minutes of reserve back up power. 

The smell in one container was horrible and had to be abandoned the other 40 footer once runnin was non suitable for hydroponic applications, 

Once winter came and you had to suck in cool air caused the humitity levels to hover around 85-90 % 


after 3 cycles i let a partner use this setup, he too suffered, in the end i sold the investment, less hardware lights fans trays, i put a shit ton of money to sleep. 

Make sure to think this out. Hell my containers were 10.5 tons of steel. so the scrap value alone was 6500.00. you better have deep pockets or good customers. 

hope this helps


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> about april 2007 year i sunk 2 40 footers and a generator, make no mistake even old patched rusted containers are expensive, The generator selected was powered by Diesel. The cost of purchase and Excavation, and generator was nearly 40k. usd. Both containers had to be craned into place, lots of questions.
> 
> the generator was used with 85 hours and still brought 10,500.00 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


finally some reality
sounds painful
+rep


----------



## Antikz (Oct 27, 2008)

This isnt my thread but i have concidered an underground life style where growing would be possible but life style crops not just bud would be concidered(corn peppers tomatoes etc) and ya that shit would be expensive but if u had a good excuse and the safety was amazing... wouldnt u do it if u had the money? i know the stocks are doing bad but my pocket is getn bigger not smaller and it aint cuz i involve myself in illegal activity! I only smoke and my future is lookn like i could afford sum crazy ass shit! Do sum research on subterranean homes and tell me you wouldnt buy it or start a community????????? (if u could)..?!


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 28, 2008)

all of the homes should be underground and then we could leave the upside looking sweet instead of the ugly crap it looks like now


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Oct 28, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> all of the homes should be underground and then we could leave the upside looking sweet instead of the ugly crap it looks like now


the energy needed to run the vast ventilation systems for every home would probably increase air pollution and black out the skies.

as is now opening a window is free and aside from the resources used when creating the window, its going to use very little natural resources over time.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 28, 2008)

im not talking way underground, just under will do and skylights are all that you need. i have seen these homes and they are way more efficient then above ground homes and you can grow crops on top and the efficiency of growing your own food will make the world a much cleaner place


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 28, 2008)

heres a way to go underground


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 28, 2008)

just a little deeper is my preference


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Oct 28, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> just a little deeper is my preference


THATS WHAT SHE SAID haha, sorry just took a hit from a Gravity bong and that was the first word to come to mind haha


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 28, 2008)

i guess i was asking for that one


----------



## skippy pb (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah dont worry know ones gunna notice a giant backhoe or dumptruck and the 20 ft tall pile of dirt. I mean the giant crane aint gunna be a problem, just like put a sign up that reads, Caution: DANGER FOR THOSE WHO EAT DONUTS AND DRINK COFFEE BEYOND THIS POINT. p.s. nothing suspicious is going on here.Your good to go


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 28, 2008)

those are not the droids you are looking for


----------



## homerdog (Oct 28, 2008)

Containers are $1500 for grade A containers in my area (I live near a major port, hauling it would prob cost just as much). Of course it would be difficult to make a generator grow pay for itself. Unless you have a natural gas generator and free natural gas, uncle has all the free gas he can use and a old prison gen, he prob wouldn't go for it working for the gov and all. Rent a back hoe for a week ($2000 max). I would think land is the most expensive part of the equation.


----------



## scruffmcgruff (Oct 28, 2008)

homerdog said:


> That link to the container house thing gave me some wicked inspiration for a cheap vacation house.


Not to Hijack this thread or anything but a made a post in another section of this forum about houses of this nature

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/125020-shipping-containers-houses.html


----------



## thagrimreefa (Oct 29, 2008)

dude i had the same fuckin idea!!! my grandpa has his own digging company and imma have him bury next to my moms house and make a secret entrence and shit. its gonna be dope!!! and im pretty sure that one of those contaners could easly support the dirt above it. you just gotta make sure its water tight b4 u bury it. unless you want an underground pool.haha


----------



## Therellas (Oct 29, 2008)

scruffmcgruff said:


> Not to Hijack this thread or anything but a made a post in another section of this forum about houses of this nature
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/125020-shipping-containers-houses.html


that is soo cool.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 29, 2008)

scruffmcgruff said:


> Not to Hijack this thread or anything but a made a post in another section of this forum about houses of this nature
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/125020-shipping-containers-houses.html


 i have seen container housing and i like the idea very much. and if you dont like your neighbors then you can move easily


----------



## Tippingpoint (Oct 29, 2008)

those are very very awesome


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 29, 2008)

if you used sail boat interior designing you would have a sweet set up


----------



## socom3riot (Oct 29, 2008)

putting a shed on top of it with solar panels on the roof of the shed, yehaw


----------



## homerdog (Oct 29, 2008)

I looked at the container houses the other night, now that I may really have to do. I'm thinkin I could get pretty creative with a 12 box house. I guess if you do that you my as well have one under the other ones with a trap door.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 30, 2008)

socom3riot said:


> putting a shed on top of it with solar panels on the roof of the shed, yehaw


Now that's the way to GO GREEN!!!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Therellas (Oct 30, 2008)

socom3riot said:


> putting a shed on top of it with solar panels on the roof of the shed, yehaw


yeah or a windmill.


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 30, 2008)

how about a windmill and solar panels


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

a special stair well could be designed to hook up to stacks of containers and make it easy to use them like apartments, though you would have to figure out a way to slide them in and out if you where going to be able to move them


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 1, 2008)

Man you don't know how easy it would be to bury one of those
I have thought of the same thing with the shed as a cover to the entry
dirt is not a prob.
Most backhoe operators have a dump truck to haul off any excess dirt from a job...
The prob is finding one you can trust to keep his mouth shut about it.


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

well your sunk then


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 1, 2008)

i guess anyone who is serious about this would of allready figured they will need to lay a concrete slab when they bury these containers , otherwise the container will end up moving all over the place in time ....theres lots of movement underground


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 1, 2008)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i guess anyone who is serious about this would of allready figured they will need to lay a concrete slab when they bury these containers , otherwise the container will end up moving all over the place in time ....theres lots of movement underground


 my my, the assumptions some people make


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 2, 2008)

its not an assumtion its a valid point ..i work in construction , digging footings laying drains etc , anything we put in the ground has a concrete base otherwise it will just drift about with the movement yoiu get in underground . how tall are these containers ? i know nearly everywhere in england , you dig a few feet down and you hit either sand , rock or clay you definately dont want it lay on clay , it would be best on sand if you hit rock then you got a big big job . its best to check these things out before you start digging a massive hole in the ground .
if it was me id definately be laying a concrete slab in the base as its a knownm fact that after you have disturbed an area that size there will be lots of movement in the ground in the months that follow , you dont want to turn up at yopur grow and find that your container is sinking further down into the ground.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

hey man , im gonna make my next room ... UNDERWATER, got any good ideas for me ??


----------



## MrJDGaF (Nov 2, 2008)

Studying Viet Cong tunnel design and construction might help!


----------



## Therellas (Nov 2, 2008)

420weedman said:


> hey man , im gonna make my next room ... UNDERWATER, got any good ideas for me ??


lol....

put stock in caulk.


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 2, 2008)

this part was the assumption "i guess anyone who is serious about this"


----------



## Galeer (Nov 2, 2008)

you are something else hahahahahah


----------



## WEEDS (Nov 2, 2008)

I've seen a grow that used one of those. I forgot the fourm i saw it on though but it was sweet.


----------



## frankz (Nov 2, 2008)

red necks in my area use old school busses buried in hill sides for tornado shelters.......why not......


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 3, 2008)

i am liking the underwater idea - how bout a nuke sub? no one will get ya for power useage


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 3, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> i am liking the underwater idea - how bout a nuke sub? no one will get ya for power useage


hell yea, make my own power on da spot and be blowing mother fuckers up along the way


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 3, 2008)

well i was thinking about one use for one of these things that had nothing to do with killing, except for making a killing growing that is


----------



## mr.x007 (Nov 3, 2008)

this has been done on BCBuddepot the guy put a green house over it. he put 4x4' post down the middle for support. if i recall.


----------



## mr.x007 (Nov 4, 2008)

God did say, Build on rock, not sand or dirt.




ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> its not an assumtion its a valid point ..i work in construction , digging footings laying drains etc , anything we put in the ground has a concrete base otherwise it will just drift about with the movement yoiu get in underground . how tall are these containers ? i know nearly everywhere in england , you dig a few feet down and you hit either sand , rock or clay you definately dont want it lay on clay , it would be best on sand if you hit rock then you got a big big job . its best to check these things out before you start digging a massive hole in the ground .
> if it was me id definately be laying a concrete slab in the base as its a knownm fact that after you have disturbed an area that size there will be lots of movement in the ground in the months that follow , you dont want to turn up at yopur grow and find that your container is sinking further down into the ground.


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 4, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> God did say, Build on rock, not sand or dirt.


 you sure that was god who said that? god the builder?


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 4, 2008)

i think its god .. "the creator"


----------



## Screwston (Nov 4, 2008)

yah god did actually say that lol


----------



## GuLaMaStEr (Nov 4, 2008)

wow i thought i would never have a goal in life....till i saw this thread


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 4, 2008)

the voice of god is thunder and the hand is lightning. the word of god is some jerk behind the curtain.


----------



## grassfarmer (Nov 4, 2008)

hello, sorry to admit that I am mainly just a lurker on most of these sites, but I read a few of the early posts on this thread and just skipped to the end to add my experience.
I had the pleasure of helping construct almost exactly what you are talking about a few years ago. we did 2 40footers side by side, and had the same idea about "they must be strong, look how they stack them on ships". WRONG. dont get me wrong, this does work, but they must be reinforced before you bury them! We made a giant whole, and had to pull/push them down a ramp into the hole with the tractor because the excavator couldn't lift the 40 footers that well. 
anyway, when we began to backfill, the sides of the containers began to bow inwards quite a bit, same with the top, and we had less than 1 yard of dirt on top. We ended up reinforcing them from the inside, using hydralic jacks, and postmals and stuff, we framed them with wooden posts, and after that they were fine. It took a long time though, and would have been much easier if it was done before hand. 
Take my word for it. please.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 4, 2008)

grassfarmer said:


> hello, sorry to admit that I am mainly just a lurker on most of these sites, but I read a few of the early posts on this thread and just skipped to the end to add my experience.
> I had the pleasure of helping construct almost exactly what you are talking about a few years ago. we did 2 40footers side by side, and had the same idea about "they must be strong, look how they stack them on ships". WRONG. dont get me wrong, this does work, but they must be reinforced before you bury them! We made a giant whole, and had to pull/push them down a ramp into the hole with the tractor because the excavator couldn't lift the 40 footers that well.
> anyway, when we began to backfill, the sides of the containers began to bow inwards quite a bit, same with the top, and we had less than 1 yard of dirt on top. We ended up reinforcing them from the inside, using hydralic jacks, and postmals and stuff, we framed them with wooden posts, and after that they were fine. It took a long time though, and would have been much easier if it was done before hand.
> Take my word for it. please.


 
dont worry ... nobodys gonna do it here ... just pipe dream..
good to know tho !


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 5, 2008)

yaaaaa, its all just talk....ya that s the ticket, just talk


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Nov 8, 2008)

what do you mean all talk i am doing mine right now!


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 8, 2008)

Gillagansmoker420 said:


> what do you mean all talk i am doing mine right now!


lol... i believe you ....


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 8, 2008)

errraaaa yaaaaaa.....meee toooooo....


----------



## Screwston (Nov 10, 2008)

I own a underground growhouse. Deep in the Andes Mountains. Its about the size of a football field and is made of about 50 sea cargo containers strung together underground. The location of it is N 48* 50' 14.5733" W 35* 15' 17.670"

I give free tours from 9-5 mondays thru fridays


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been in a buried container with no reinforcement although the top was another container and not earth.... It can be done.


out.


----------



## Bobby9 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just take a fukkin look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF9JfFdUzl8


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 10, 2008)

Bobby9 said:


> Just take a fukkin look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF9JfFdUzl8


that aint no container dude, good luck !


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

Here kitty kitty.....lol



out.


----------



## smokeandfly (Nov 11, 2008)

hey not sure if any one has said this yet since this thread is very long and cbf reading it but they sell hydro kits like this in uk they cost abit tho around 30k just search hydroponic sea container in google. i had the same idea but putting a heap of solar panels on one and a water tank on the side then pissing it off into the desert or something a few hours away. u could prob setup a self watering system with a heap of lights if the solar power was strong enough then just visit it every so often to check your babys and claim ur reward after 1 grow it would pay for itself plus no way of getting caught enless someone followed u or someone was watching it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

smokeandfly said:


> hey not sure if any one has said this yet since this thread is very long and cbf reading it but they sell hydro kits like this in uk they cost abit tho around 30k just search hydroponic sea container in google. i had the same idea but putting a heap of solar panels on one and a water tank on the side then pissing it off into the desert or something a few hours away. u could prob setup a self watering system with a heap of lights if the solar power was strong enough then just visit it every so often to check your babys and claim ur reward after 1 grow it would pay for itself plus no way of getting caught enless someone followed u or someone was watching it.



That's an interesting thought, although I would be reluctant to throw down 30+k or so and not have it under my CLOSE supervision. While I think it is easy to be sparse in visiting outdoor grows, I think indoor is not something you could plug in and ignore for days at a time. Artificial systems can collapse amazingly quick. 
As for the solar, again interesting, but a full battery backup would be needed for clouds, rain, etc. One of the things that keep solar from the commercial market place on a large scale, just not dependable. the same can be said for wind as well, but I digress.


Interesting idea....


Good Luck..

out.


----------



## smokeandfly (Nov 11, 2008)

most solar systems have back up batterys but yer suppose the lights would have to be moved and stuff didnt think about that. and if someone did find it and break in thats 30k down the drain plus whatever the plants cost. back to the drawing board. but i have scene some awesome setups underground just make sure u got good smell removing gear thats how a massive underground weed farm got caught a few years ago they had elevators and everything but they didnt have enough brains to get rid of the smell


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

smokeandfly said:


> most solar systems have back up batterys but yer suppose the lights would have to be moved and stuff didnt think about that. and if someone did find it and break in thats 30k down the drain plus whatever the plants cost. back to the drawing board. but i have scene some awesome setups underground just make sure u got good smell removing gear thats how a massive underground weed farm got caught a few years ago they had elevators and everything but they didnt have enough brains to get rid of the smell



That is some story... yah about the smell... one way would be to plant fragrant flowers and trees with alternating seasons so something is always puttin out camo fragrance. just a thought.


out.


----------



## mattykyp (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a great idea... i did something similar but with a small backyard shed... i pulled up the concrete slabs and drug a 2.5 metre hole, reinforced the sides etc... and then made a steel roof and replaced the slabs. Ventiation was a pipe out the top of the shed with a small whirly bird on top. It was a pretty basic set up but it did the trick.


----------



## smokeandfly (Nov 11, 2008)

for smell i would get a big carbon scrubber just to make sure that noone can smell it over the flowers


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

Sure, why not...scrub scrub. We've got these Voodoo lilies that grow wild here, smells like rotten meat... I would think those would do as well.... just bring a clothespin...


out.


----------



## skullsfb (Nov 20, 2008)

YouTube - Boom Lift Catapult Crash Catrastophy


----------



## HydroBandits (Nov 21, 2008)

check the movie The Union: the business behind getting high. There is a huge op using underground cargo shells. Shit got busted.

Watch "The Union: The Business Behind Getting High (2007)" for free - joox.net


----------



## BCtrippin (Nov 21, 2008)

Its called the Igrow Shipping container, they look pretty bad ass. This thing is like grow room porn.

www.hydroponic-growrooms.co.uk - Shipping Containers

I would love one, but I would have to build it my self, Theres enough heat on you when you purchase a shipping container and make it disappear one day. It would be a lot harder to hide a paper trail for a giant fucking grow room. But god damn do I ever want one, I think I might have to rent a backhoe and start digging for my new "Pool"


----------



## flashgee (Nov 21, 2008)

there was a post on a forum i came across the othere day were up to 10


----------



## hoady (Apr 1, 2009)

keep the posts going i wanna see someone post some pics of one done, as all us pot smoker wonder everday of better ways of growing our green and keeping it well hide from the boys in blue


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 1, 2009)

hoady said:


> keep the posts going i wanna see someone post some pics of one done, as all us pot smoker wonder everday of better ways of growing our green and keeping it well hide from the boys in blue


lol 3 and a half months later.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

wow... theres a reason this thread died ... its bs


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Apr 1, 2009)

smokeandfly said:


> hey not sure if any one has said this yet since this thread is very long and cbf reading it but they sell hydro kits like this in uk they cost abit tho around 30k just search hydroponic sea container in google. i had the same idea but putting a heap of solar panels on one and a water tank on the side then pissing it off into the desert or something a few hours away. u could prob setup a self watering system with a heap of lights if the solar power was strong enough then just visit it every so often to check your babys and claim ur reward after 1 grow it would pay for itself plus no way of getting caught enless someone followed u or someone was watching it.


solar panels = about $2.5 per watt. in order to run like just 5 1kw lights it would be like $12.5k


----------



## dragun (Apr 1, 2009)

most roof top solar systems cost 24,000,before rebates in cali and you would have to be hooked up to the grid.you would be lucky to run two 1000watt lights.solar is not cost effective,unless your house is allready hooked up.maybe in five years the costs will come down and a new battery will come along.thats why there are not more electric cars,batteries are too heavy or cost too much.and they need to be replaced every three years.

a diesel generater is the way to go for large off the grid grows.even then you are going to use 75 gallons of fuel per pound of processed product.(you might use less fuel with a sog).


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 1, 2009)

Remo the "Urban Grower" recently visited a growroom in a shipping container. Above ground, on the grid, etc. But interesting nonetheless.

Episode 31

http://www.urbangrower.com/


----------



## BCtrippin (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.hydroponic-growrooms.co.uk/page47.htm

You can buy them premade and ready to grow. Dig a hole, hook up power and your good to grow.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2009)

Heck you could build one for the shipping charge of sending that thing across the pond alone.

out.


----------



## daz321 (Apr 4, 2009)

a freind of mine has this very thing buried in his farm, and he vents in to an underground drain, he dosn't have a shed over it though he has a manhole cover so it looks like a sewer. i'll see if he will let me take some pics to post


----------



## atombomb (Apr 4, 2009)

As a Dirt Guy I can tell you 1 cuft of wet dirt (cohesive material 10 -16% moisture) weighs about 125-140 lbs per cuft roughly. If you protected the metal from corrosion and provided a moisture barrier of some sort, those containers could be buried up to 10 feet deep without any problems within the first 50-100 years granted your not on a fault line or in unstable soil conditions. You could even layer the dirt on top in a geotextile grid support system placed and compacted in 1 foot lifts. A piece of 48" dia. corrugated galvanized or concrete pipe would do just fine for an access ladder with room for ventilation piping.. A shed on top would be perfect and a well or city water supply near by would allow a tap for watering needs. Noone wants to be hauling water up and down a ladder, especially for 100-150 plants.


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Jan 26, 2010)

i think this is a wast of time and money...the money u would spend to plop that f-ing thing in the ground u could build a sweat stelth room....i have a buddy and when i first meet him i was at his house and sittin at his bar that he has up stares... right below my feet he had over 90,000 dollers worth of work...and ive been growing weed since i was 15 ...im 34 and i had no clue...i can usally smell growing pot.....so idk


----------



## Pacific (Jan 26, 2010)

it did cross my mind..would be an absoulute lab for growing man..


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Jan 27, 2010)

to risky...what would be ur reason for doing this if anyone asked?


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Jan 27, 2010)

It certainly can be done. If you've ever watched The Union (a movie) It shows a growing place underground with about 20 of these setup under ground. It had its own watering system and lights. It was amazing! But im not sure you want to grow over 200 plants


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Feb 1, 2010)

CobraHearted69 said:


> It certainly can be done. If you've ever watched The Union (a movie) It shows a growing place underground with about 20 of these setup under ground. It had its own watering system and lights. It was amazing! But im not sure you want to grow over 200 plants


Actually your so off base on the size of that grow I logged in to correct you, and only because it was incredible.

20 TRAIN CARS, these are 2x the size of the shipping containers (at least) and taller/wider.

They were all cut together and connected, and it looked as if they were using over 150 lights from a small count. and it wasnt 200 plants, more like 800 per room which was the length of 2 train cars.

Anybody have pictures/links to this grow?


----------



## loaded dervish (Dec 4, 2010)

If you are so concerned about being caught you might as well just go get your green card. do it all legit and grow in your house or outdoors. if your nabors didint ask about you buring a shiping container they are clueless to you growing indoors. or you can go outdoors if you have no nabors or find a nice feild in the middle of no where. i would rather take a couple hikes during summer then spend 10grand on a shiping container. i harvest all my bud outdoors at once i just plant 20 plants every year harvest at least 10 pounds of personal for the year!!!


----------

